# Need team name ideas for a 4 man tourney



## hch3 (Jul 15, 2010)

Me and a few friends are fishing a charity tourny and need a good team name
I know some of y'all have good ideas please help


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

hch3 said:


> Me and a few friends are fishing a charity tourny and need a good team name
> I know some of y'all have good ideas please help


Fo-Fo-Fo (four for four) :cop:
Give us more info about the crew maybe we can do better.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*team*

For Fish...cva34


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Squares
Four Squares

-mac-


----------



## Spectre5922 (Jun 22, 2010)

Four old Hookers! lol


----------



## TXWingStinger (Oct 30, 2011)

Spectre5922 said:


> Four old Hookers! lol


Bingo

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Spectre5922 said:


> Four old Hookers! lol


Nice!

-mac-


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Four Play!


----------



## The_Outrider (May 21, 2012)

"Four Got About Fishing!" say it fast and it will sound like "Forgot about Fishing"


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

Foul Hookers or Chasin' Tail would be funny!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Team 4 a cause.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

Quatro Amigo's


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Four reel


----------



## mud minnow n switch blade (Mar 17, 2009)

Menace to Sobriety


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

Hardheads...


Our team name is Barely Legal.


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

Fourget about it:-D


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

"Fishing 4 Cause"


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

"We Suck!" 

Sorry. My sense of humor (or lack there of). I'd sport the name if it was me and my buddies.


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

Four Reel


----------



## Big_lou (Mar 12, 2012)

"Four to the Floor"


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

I'd go with "four old hookers" ....... good one:rotfl:


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

fourrunners.....


----------



## Maverick lure (Feb 1, 2011)

Four skinner's ....coast busters....the mullet mafia.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Half Dozen-2


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Four Lokos !:spineyes:


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I always liked Cuatro Pendejos but that might raise some eyebrows at the tournament.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Four shore


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Four Nutz


----------



## Lav20 (Mar 22, 2005)

*8 ball*

8 ball - winner


----------



## Bitmess (Apr 27, 2010)

4skins

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trout Asassin (Feb 10, 2009)

3 Dinks & Hardhead


----------



## team cut em deep (May 14, 2010)

Team Name


Sometimes it's better to keep it simple


----------



## TXWingStinger (Oct 30, 2011)

Lav20 said:


> 8 ball - winner


Winner

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nauti-Tease (Apr 23, 2012)

Quatro no sinko


----------



## MadMike (Mar 21, 2008)

4" finger mullets


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Lav20 said:


> 8 ball - winner


Unless tom green is one of the fishing team

-mac-


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Brokeback Bay Boys


----------



## TXWingStinger (Oct 30, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Unless tom green is one of the fishing team
> 
> -mac-


or lance armstrong


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

TXWingStinger said:


> or lance armstrong


Easier on the bike seat

-mac-


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

four bye!!!!


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Our city league basketball team name was " Off Constantly". So if we ever lost, the other team would have to say "we beat 'off constantly'. Not sure it would have the same effect in a fishing tournament


----------

